# After almost a year!!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We have been on the waiting list for our Akbash LGD for almost a year an was able to get her home yesterday. Drove 200 miles one way but she was well worth it. She is about 3 months old an is already very aggressive to everything that isnt a goat or us. My goats dont really know what to think of her but she gets very excited if they even look her way. Here are a few pics of her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow...she's a beauty! 
Congrats!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely girl! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yaayyyy. I"m so happy for you. I'm getting puppy fever, I need to puppy sit my daughters english bulldog puppy so i don't go puppy shopping lol..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute...congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been puppy shopping something awful


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, she is beautiful! What is her name? I will be watching your posts to see how great of a guardian she turns out to be!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Let me know how she does. I'm hoping to get a LGD and want a shorthair one so i may check into this breed. I'd like to know what you think of her as one after you've had more time with her.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We have just now agreed on a name for her an She is now known as Macy. Right now she is doing great she loves the goats. Went out to check on her last nite an when I got close to the fence she didnt like it started barking at me so thats a good sign. When the goats were out to pasture today she was usually with in 10 to 20 feet of em. When they would move or make noise she would start looking around. So far she is very alert an guarding the the best she can with just being 3 months old. Best thing about her is she does not want or seek out our attention. She is always watching her goats if shes not sleeping.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, she sounds like a good guardian! I want one soooo bad, but we have close neighbors and anyway we don't really need one. I just love dogs and want an excuse.


----------



## 5goatgirls (Jun 20, 2010)

Keep on updating us and sending pictures, she is gorgeous.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

OOOOO Lucky you!! Congrats! Shes beautiful


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*LGD Updated Pics!!*

I wanted to give an update on my LGD I got back on Thanksgiving weekend. Macey is wonderful!! She is 5 an 1/2 months old now. She is very protective over her goats. An she is very submissive to the goats unless its feeding time. She has taught all the goats that her dogfood is off limits. Macey is also very submissive to the human herd. The humans have food an thats about all the attention we get from her. She does allow us to walk up to her for a pat on the head every now an then, but does not come to you for attention. The goats have warmed up to her as well. I often find Macey in the middle of a pile of goats. I also believe she would eat my cat if she knew she could get away with it!

The first pic is of Macey when we first got her an the others were taking a few days ago. She had grown ALOT!


----------

